# need a little help



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

I soft bricked my phone...

I was going to update to unleashed 1.4 from 1.3. so I booted into recovery wiped cache, delvik cache, and system. but then realized that I forgot to move the. zip to the SD card. so, then I stupidly just tried to restart it. now it won't go past the red M boot screen.

I was hoping that there's a way to fix this without having to sbf / fxz and re-root, etc.

obviously I can't boot into cwm recovery at this point. but is there a way to boot into cwm from adb / fastboot?

thanks in advance, and sorry for the noobness


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

No sir... Use out one click fastboot and root.

10 minutes and you will be stock and rooted ready to go. Also... Update your bionic bootstrap so it can see the internal. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you much, sir...

I tried going into Mounts and Storage and mounting SD card, thinking it would mount internal, but noooo...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

You can remove the SD card and put it in a card reader and plug into directly into your computer and then use Windows to move the files to the SD Card.


----------

